# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Digital signal processing (DSP)

## nio-4-

Γεια σας,

   Μπορω μεσω PIC η αλλου μικροελεγκτη, ισως με αναπτυξυακη πλακετα arduino board να μετρησω-επεξεργαστω ανητικους παλμους -100mv/5us ???
ως γενικος ορος ειναι digital signal processing (DSP) , εχω διαβασει ενα θεμα με πολυ ψαγμενες μεθοδους (FPG)

----------


## plouf

ανητικους παλμους = αρνητικου η κατι αλλο ?

αν εννοείς αρνητικους, τότε όχι, μπορεις έυκολα να τους αλλάξεις το πρόθεμα (του κάνεις θετικούς) με καποιο μετατροπέά Max232 η αναλογα

----------

nio-4- (27-03-16)

----------


## chip

αν δεν εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς επεξεργασία πιστεύω δεν θα μπορέσει κάποιος να σου απαντήσει... όπως επίσης πιθανό είναι να πρέπει να πεις και με τι περίοδο έρχονται αυτοί οι παλμοί 5μsec.
Αρνητικούς παλμούς δεν μπορούν να δουν οι μικροελεγκτές αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά κυκλώματα που μπορούν να κάνουν το interface... (τελεστικοί, συγκριτές, διακριτά κυκλώματα κλπ....)

----------

nio-4- (27-03-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> αν δεν εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς επεξεργασία πιστεύω δεν θα μπορέσει κάποιος να σου απαντήσει... όπως επίσης πιθανό είναι να πρέπει να πεις και με τι περίοδο έρχονται αυτοί οι παλμοί 5μsec.
> Αρνητικούς παλμούς δεν μπορούν να δουν οι μικροελεγκτές αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά κυκλώματα που μπορούν να κάνουν το interface... (τελεστικοί, συγκριτές, διακριτά κυκλώματα κλπ....)




παραθετω το θεμα που εκανα για να παρεις πληρη εξηγηση για ποιο λογο ρωταω. Απλα ειναι ποιο αναλυτικο και σκεφτομουν επιδιόρθωση αλλα τελικα μπορει να γινει παραλλαγη του κυκλωματος κατευθειαν μετατροπη(αφου δεν γινεται) και μετρηση.

δεν ειναι σταθεροι παλμοι ερχονται απο δεκτη, απλα θελω να τους μετραω π.χ ανα δευτερολεπτο ανα 20ms καπως ετσι.


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85064

----------


## Fire Doger

Τους παλμούς τους θέλεις για να κάνει κάτι ο μΕ ή για εξφαλμάτωση?
Για εξφαλμάτωση, μετά την ενίσχυση μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν logic analyzer.

----------

nio-4- (27-03-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> ανητικους παλμους = αρνητικου η κατι αλλο ?
> 
> αν εννοείς αρνητικους, τότε όχι, μπορεις έυκολα να τους αλλάξεις το πρόθεμα (του κάνεις θετικούς) με καποιο μετατροπέά Max232 η αναλογα



επισης, δεν ξερω αν μπορει να καταλαβει 5us πλατος παλμου γιατι στα datasheet δεν ειδα να ανφερει το μικροτερο οριο πλατος παλμου. Παντος πολυ καλη φαση αν θα μπορεσει να γινει , πρεπει να εχω ολοκληρωμενο οποτε θα μπορουσε και τωρα αμεσως να το δοκιμασω!

----------


## nio-4-

> Τους παλμούς τους θέλεις για να κάνει κάτι ο μΕ ή για εξφαλμάτωση?
> Για εξφαλμάτωση, μετά την ενίσχυση μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν logic analyzer.



απλα για μετρηση τους ως counter απλα επειδη γνωριζω απο προγραμματισμο θα θελα να μπαινουν σε μικροελεγκτη, παντος θα θελα να ακουσω και την αλλη εκδοχη ως ποιο ευκολη.

----------


## nio-4-

> ανητικους παλμους = αρνητικου η κατι αλλο ?
> 
> αν εννοείς αρνητικους, τότε όχι, μπορεις έυκολα να τους αλλάξεις το πρόθεμα (του κάνεις θετικούς) με καποιο μετατροπέά Max232 η αναλογα





Χρηστο πως μπορω να κανω την μετατροπη χωρις να εχω απωλειες σηματος? αν   βαλω τρανζιστορ κλασικη συνδεσμολογια και οταν πολωνεται η βαση απο   τους παλμους να δινει καθαρα υπεροχο 5v σημα και να το μετατρεπω?

----------


## chip

οκ.... μπορείς να παίρνεις τους παλμούς στην είσοδο ενός counter του μικροελεγκτή και να τους μετράει. Βέβαια πριν φτάσουν στην είσοδο χρειάζεσαι ένα κύκλωμα interface και το απλούστερο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι με ένα lm311 (συγκριτής) που θα έχει θετική και αρνητική τροφοδοσία (+/-5V) οπότε θα μπορεί να βλέπει και αρνητικούς παλμούς. Η έξοδός του θα είναι 0-5V (θέλει pull-up αντίσταση)

----------

nio-4- (27-03-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> οκ.... μπορείς να παίρνεις τους παλμούς στην είσοδο ενός counter του μικροελεγκτή και να τους μετράει. Βέβαια πριν φτάσουν στην είσοδο χρειάζεσαι ένα κύκλωμα interface και το απλούστερο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι με ένα lm311 (συγκριτής) που θα έχει θετική και αρνητική τροφοδοσία (+/-5V) οπότε θα μπορεί να βλέπει και αρνητικούς παλμούς. Η έξοδός του θα είναι 0-5V (θέλει pull-up αντίσταση)



1) οποτε χρησιμοποιώ τους δυο συγκριτες (εξοδοι pin14 & pin13 μονο, η αλλη εξοδος δεν χρειαζεται ετσι? pin1)
το D flip-flop μπορεις να μου πεις πως να το συνδεσω για να δοκιμασω μια στα γρηγορα μηπως μου κατσει αυτο? δεν μετραει παντος με αυτο το σχεδιασμο η εγω εκανα κατι λαθος κατα την αντιγραφη της πλακετας η το ποιο πιθανον με την μετατροπη των pin απο F 4013 σε CD4013, με το σχεδιασμο και ολοκληρωμενο 54C74 (74C74) μετραει αλλα χανει παλμους πολυ αραια βγαζει στην εξοδο.

 Ποια ειναι η εξοδος ? και οι δυο παραγουν παλμους στον συγκριτη παραθυρου??? και πως τις συνδεω? μπορεις να κανεις η να πεις ενα κυκλωματακι απο pin σε pin και την αντισταση??

2) επισης εχω και το UA741 μπορεις να γινει με αυτο το ολοκληρωμενο? αν ναι κανε ενα κυκλωματακι  :Smile: 

3) με το MAX 232 δεν γινεται ετσι?

----------


## chip

δεν ξέρω σε τι αναφέρεσαι... το Lm311 έχει 8 Pin!

----------

nio-4- (28-03-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> δεν ξέρω σε τι αναφέρεσαι... το Lm311 έχει 8 Pin!



σε αυτο το κυκλωμα αναφερομαι σε αυτο αντι για πυλες και flip-flop να βαλω το Lm311 

win_comp_circuit.pdf

1)μπορεις να μου πεις να συδεσω καπως το flip flop να δουμε αν υπαρχει προβλημα στον σχεδιασμο? 

2)μπορεις να κανεις ενα κυκλωματακι πως να το συνδεσω το LM311?

----------


## plouf

> Χρηστο πως μπορω να κανω την μετατροπη χωρις να εχω απωλειες σηματος? αν   βαλω τρανζιστορ κλασικη συνδεσμολογια και οταν πολωνεται η βαση απο   τους παλμους να δινει καθαρα υπεροχο 5v σημα και να το μετατρεπω?



γενικα η ταση του τρανστορ δεν μπορει να ειναι εξω απο την τροφοδοσια του , δηλαδ αν του δωσεισ +5 στον εκπομπό και 0 στο συλεκτη δεν γινεται να δωσεις -χ στη βαση
λογικά

to max232 ενδεικτικα το ειπα γιατι αυτο θυμαμαι παντως γίνεται αν θες ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ταση μονο (0 η 1 οχι ενδιαμεσες αναλογικες τιμες) να δωσεις στο RIN

ισως γιατη δική σου περιπτωση να βολει να δωσεις μια εξωτερικη αρηνικη τροφοδοσια -10 volt να μετρας με καποιο counter οπου το - του το εχεις στο -10 και το + του στο +5, και μετα με τρανιστορ (για να το κανεις 0-5) στο μικροελεκτη

----------

nio-4- (28-03-16)

----------


## chip

πρέπει πρώτα εσύ να ξέρεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις... 
να πεις οτι σε αυτό το σημείο έρχεται ο παλμός που έχει κατότατη τιμή τάδε υψηλότερη τιμή τάδε και θέλω να δημιουργώ ένα παλμό στο κατόφλι τάδε... (πχ ο παλμός έχει μέγιστη τιμή 2V ελάχιστη -0,1V και θέλω να έχω μεταβολή της κατάστασης του συγκριτή στα -0,05V....) Αν τα πεις αυτά θα είναι προφανές πως θα συνδέσεις το Lm311... προφανώς επίσης θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος (να τους έχεις δει σε παλμογράφο) οτι οι παλμοί που θέλεις να μετρήσουν υπάρχουν και πια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά τους.... να ξέρεις βέβαια αν έχουν θόρυβο κλπ...

----------

nio-4- (28-03-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> γενικα η ταση του τρανστορ δεν μπορει να ειναι εξω απο την τροφοδοσια του , δηλαδ αν του δωσεισ +5 στον εκπομπό και 0 στο συλεκτη δεν γινεται να δωσεις -χ στη βαση
> λογικά
> 
> to max232 ενδεικτικα το ειπα γιατι αυτο θυμαμαι παντως γίνεται αν θες ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ταση μονο (0 η 1 οχι ενδιαμεσες αναλογικες τιμες) να δωσεις στο RIN
> 
> ισως γιατη δική σου περιπτωση να βολει να δωσεις μια εξωτερικη αρηνικη τροφοδοσια -10 volt να μετρας με καποιο counter οπου το - του το εχεις στο -10 και το + του στο +5, και μετα με τρανιστορ (για να το κανεις 0-5) στο μικροελεκτη



ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, οποτε με το LM 311 φαινεται ποιο απλο κυκλωμα σωστα? μπορεις να δεις το σχεδιο στο pdf που ανεβασα αν ειναι σωστα συνδεδεμενο το flip-flop? (μηπως εκανα καμια λαθος αντιγραφη πλακετας...) γιατι δεν παιζει απο την αρχη.

----------


## nio-4-

> πρέπει πρώτα εσύ να ξέρεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις... 
> να πεις οτι σε αυτό το σημείο έρχεται ο παλμός που έχει κατότατη τιμή τάδε υψηλότερη τιμή τάδε και θέλω να δημιουργώ ένα παλμό στο κατόφλι τάδε... (πχ ο παλμός έχει μέγιστη τιμή 2V ελάχιστη -0,1V και θέλω να έχω μεταβολή της κατάστασης του συγκριτή στα -0,05V....) Αν τα πεις αυτά θα είναι προφανές πως θα συνδέσεις το Lm311... προφανώς επίσης θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος (να τους έχεις δει σε παλμογράφο) οτι οι παλμοί που θέλεις να μετρήσουν υπάρχουν και πια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά τους.... να ξέρεις βέβαια αν έχουν θόρυβο κλπ...



 ευχαριστω για την αναλυση chip,
λοιπον,
    ειδα στον παλμογραφο αρνητικες τιμες τασης που δημιουργουνται στο pin14 LM339 η LM139(εβαλα και τα δυο να δω συμπεριφορα των LM). Στο στο Pin13 (δεν ειδα αρνητικες τιμες τασης- συγγνωμη αν ειπα οτι βγαζει παλμους ο LM339 μονο αρνητικες τιμεες τασης οπως αναφερα πριν και τωρα) δεν ειδα αρνητικες αναλογικες τιμες τασης , δεν κατεχω πολλα απο ηλεκτρονικα . 
  οι τιμες που ειδα στον mini DSO nano 201 ειναι περιπου *80mv-100mv / 5us οταν λειτουργει μονο τετοιες τιμες παιρνω αυτες θελω να μετρησω* δεν μπορω να βρω διαφορα αναμεσα σε αυτες τις τιμες δηλαδη αν ειναι 90mv η 95mv αλλα γενικα να βαλουμε οριο 80mv - 100mv οσες τιμες εμφανιζονται σε αυτο το οριο, αν γινεται  (δεν ξερω πως να διεγειρω και να δουλεψω τον παλμογραφο ). ελπιζω να απαντησα σε ολα.

το LM139/339 αυτην την δουλεια δεν κανει? δεν δινει σημα στην εξοδο (αναμεσα στα ορια που επιλεγουμε?) παιζει να εχει και αλλες τιμες? ενδιαμεσες? εγω στον παλμογραφο βλεπω αυτες τις τιμες τωρα καποια αλλα μικροσηματα δεν νομιζω να παιζουν ρολο . αν θελετε ανεβαζω και φωτο με την κυματομορφη.


*Επίσης το flip-flop το εβαλαν για να μετραει ολες τις τιμες τασης- κυματομορφες που εμφανιζουν οι έξοδοι του LM339/139 αυτα που βλεπω ειναι λιγο πανω απο 80mv-100mv/5us και κατι μιροσηματα μαλλον θορυβος.*

----------


## nio-4-

θα επανερθω αυριο πρωι με φωτο απο τον παλμογραφο που απεικονιζει τα  σηματα εξοδου (στο pin14 του LM139 εξοδος του ενος απο των δυο  τελεστικου ενιχυτη γιατι η αλλη εξοδος δεν δινει σημα) για να λυθουν οι  αποριες.

   (βεβαια μπορει να χανει σηματα γιατι βλεπω ο LM311  εχει καθυστερηση 2us σε καποιες κυματομορφες των datasheet αλλα δεν με  ενδιαφερει και τοσο σε αυτην την φαση, αν χανει καποιο σημα στην φαση  των σηματων ανα 2us συνεχομενα σηματα θα τους βλεπει ως ενα)
οποτε η  συχνοτητα εισοδου σηματων αρνητικων ειναι απο καθολου αν δεν υπαρχουν  σηματα εισοδου στο κυκλωμα μεχρι ας πουμε στα ορια του LM311 (2us?)


* Απλα ερωτηση:* μηπως ηταν καλυτερα να γινει με ADC???

----------


## chip

μπορώ να απαντώ σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα όχι να καθίσω να κάνω μελέτη/κατασκευή κυκλώματος... 
αν πιστεύεις οτι δεν ξέρεις καλά ηλεκτρονικά καλό είναι να διαβάσεις πρώτα...
Δουλειά του Lm339 είναι να συγκρίνει την τάση στην θετική του είσοδο σε σχέση με αυτή στην αρνητική. Όταν στο + έχει πιο μεγάλη τάση από το - δίνει 1 στην έξοδο (με Pull up) όταν στο - έχει μεγαλύτερη τιμή από το + δίνει λογικό 0. Στο κύκλωμα που δίνεις υπάρχει και ένα θετικό feedback ώστε να δημιουργεί μία υστέρηση και έτσι να μην είναι ευαίσθητο σε θόρυβο.
δεν ξέρω αν ο παλμογράφος σου μετράει σωστά (ιδιαίτερα στενούς παλμούς στην περιοχή των μsec)
ADC βάζεις όταν θέλεις να δεις το πλάτος παλμών και όχι όταν θέλεις να ανιχνεύσεις παλμούς.
Το κύκλωμά σου εργάζεται με αρνητική τροφοδοσία και θα περίμενα η έξοδος του Lm339 να πέρνει τιμές 0 (για λογικό 1) και -9V (για λογικό 0). 
Η παρουσία θετικής τάσης σε κύκλωμα με αρνητική τροφοδοσία δημιουργεί υποψίες για λάθος στη μέτρηση... 
κανονικά θα έπρεπε να αρχίσεις τις μετρήσεις από τον συλλέκτη του Q12 και στη συνέχεια πως ο παλμός που εμφανίζεται εκεί βγαίνει στην έξοδο του Lm139. (μέτρηση με δύο κανάλια)
Το Lm139 και το LM339 είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την διαφορά οτι το lm139 μπορεί να εργαστεί σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος θερμοκρασιών. Στην πραγματικότητα κατά την παραγωγή του Lm339 διάλεξαν τα καλύτερα ως προς την αντοχή και τα χαρακτήρισαν lm139.

To κύκλωμα έχει ένα φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή για να κάνεις τις μετρήσεις το εκθέτεις στην πηγή ακτινοβολίας που απαιτείται για να δώσει έξοδο ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι ευαίσθητο εξάρτημα και παθαίνει ζημιά αν μείνει εκτεθιμένος στο φως.. ελπίζω να μην τον έχεις καταστρέψει και ψάχνεις γιατί δεν δουλεύει το κύκλωμα ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν δουλεύει ο αισθητήρας...

----------


## nio-4-

> μπορώ να απαντώ σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα όχι να καθίσω να κάνω μελέτη/κατασκευή κυκλώματος... 
> αν πιστεύεις οτι δεν ξέρεις καλά ηλεκτρονικά καλό είναι να διαβάσεις πρώτα...
> Δουλειά του Lm339 είναι να συγκρίνει την τάση στην θετική του είσοδο σε σχέση με αυτή στην αρνητική. Όταν στο + έχει πιο μεγάλη τάση από το - δίνει 1 στην έξοδο (με Pull up) όταν στο - έχει μεγαλύτερη τιμή από το + δίνει λογικό 0. Στο κύκλωμα που δίνεις υπάρχει και ένα θετικό feedback ώστε να δημιουργεί μία υστέρηση και έτσι να μην είναι ευαίσθητο σε θόρυβο.
> δεν ξέρω αν ο παλμογράφος σου μετράει σωστά (ιδιαίτερα στενούς παλμούς στην περιοχή των μsec)
> ADC βάζεις όταν θέλεις να δεις το πλάτος παλμών και όχι όταν θέλεις να ανιχνεύσεις παλμούς.
> Το κύκλωμά σου εργάζεται με αρνητική τροφοδοσία και θα περίμενα η έξοδος του Lm339 να πέρνει τιμές 0 (για λογικό 1) και -9V (για λογικό 0). 
> Η παρουσία θετικής τάσης σε κύκλωμα με αρνητική τροφοδοσία δημιουργεί υποψίες για λάθος στη μέτρηση... 
> κανονικά θα έπρεπε να αρχίσεις τις μετρήσεις από τον συλλέκτη του Q12 και στη συνέχεια πως ο παλμός που εμφανίζεται εκεί βγαίνει στην έξοδο του Lm139. (μέτρηση με δύο κανάλια)
> Το Lm139 και το LM339 είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την διαφορά οτι το lm139 μπορεί να εργαστεί σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος θερμοκρασιών. Στην πραγματικότητα κατά την παραγωγή του Lm339 διάλεξαν τα καλύτερα ως προς την αντοχή και τα χαρακτήρισαν lm139.
> ...



καποιες πληροφοριες εστω επιγραματικα θελω να παρω, το προβλημα σε ολα ειναι ο χρονος! και αν διαβασω ηλεκτρονικα , πραγμα που κανω αφου ασχολουμε και με αυτο το αντικειμενο, πρεπει να υπαρχει ενημερωση απο αλλους που γνωριζουν το αντικειμενο αφου σε καθε τι θελει και πρακτικη , δεν λεγονται ολα στην θεωρια ή αν τα ηξερα που να τα ψαξω δεν θα εμπαινα εδω και αν ηξερα ολα αυτα που ξερουν οι επαγγελματιες του ειδουςοπως εσεις.

δεν ειπα να μελετησεις και να σχεδιασεις, αν μπορεις με καποιο εστω λινκ αφου ξερεις απο οτι θα δεις τι πρεπει να κανω ως αναφορα (συνδεση ενος D-flip-flop). Ως αναφορα τον LM339, οπως ειπες στο τελευταιο μηνυμα , τι σημα πρεπει να παιρνει και τι πρεπει να βγαζει (*να πέρνει τιμές 0 (για λογικό 1) και -9V (για λογικό 0)*)

οποτε αν θελεις πες μου πως μπορω να τριγκαρω τον παλμογραφο για να δω το σημα τι ειναι.
Σαφεστατα δεν τροφοδοτησα τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη χωρις προστασια και βεβαιως δεν κολλησα τις αντιστασεις-πυκνωτες επανω στα Pin της λυχνιας γιατι καιγεται.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Να αναφέρω πως το DSP έχει να κάνει με την ικανότητα ενός μικροελεγκτή να επεξεργάζεται floating point μεταβλητές. Από την στιγμή που θα δώσεις θετική τάση-σήμα τότε οποιοσδήποτε μικροελεγκτής μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά.

Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις DSP εάν θέλεις ταχύτητα στις μαθηματικές πράξεις που θα κάνεις πάνω στο σήμα. Δηλαδή προλαβαίνει ο απλός μικροελεγκτής( όχι DSP ) να κάνεις τις πράξεις πριν έρθει το επόμενη σήμα-μέτρηση?

----------

nio-4- (28-03-16)

----------


## nio-4-

και βεβαια μετρησα στον συλλεκτη του Q12 = test point 1 με τον  παλμογραφο και ρυθμιζοντας την ταση στο παραθυρο (tesp point 2 &  test point 3) παιρνω :

1)* συλλεκτης του Q12 = test point 1 : 200mv/4us*  τριγωνικη αρνητικη κυματομορφη - κορυφη δεν ξερω πως το λετε (ανα 10 us αλλα αυτο εξαρταται απο τι σημα υπαρχει αν εχει πηγη βγαινουν ποιο συχνα λογικο)

2) *LM339 Pin 14 (εξοδος του ενος τελ.ενισχυτη ρυθμιζει το πανω κατοφλι) : 0,8v/6us* σημα (τετραγωνικης μοργης αρα παλμος? ) ανα 10us και αυτο βεβαια εξαρταται απο τι ακτινοβολια λαμβανει.

*LM339 pin 13 (εξοδος του ενος τελ.ενισχυτη ρυθμιζει το κατω κατοφλι) : δεν υπαρχει σημα.*

----------


## nio-4-

> Να αναφέρω πως το DSP έχει να κάνει με την ικανότητα ενός μικροελεγκτή να επεξεργάζεται floating point μεταβλητές. Από την στιγμή που θα δώσεις θετική τάση-σήμα τότε οποιοσδήποτε μικροελεγκτής μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά.
> 
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις DSP εάν θέλεις ταχύτητα στις μαθηματικές πράξεις που θα κάνεις πάνω στο σήμα. Δηλαδή προλαβαίνει ο απλός μικροελεγκτής( όχι DSP ) να κάνεις τις πράξεις πριν έρθει το επόμενη σήμα-μέτρηση?



οποτε θα πρεπει να γινει θετικη για να μπει σε πορτα ADC τους μικροελεγκτη.
  ετσι γινεται με ενα ψαξιμο που εκανα. δεν θελω να κανω και τρελα πραγματα απλα, αυτους τους παλμους αν μπορεσω να τους κανω για να γλυτωσω των ACD Μετατροπη μεσα στον μικροελεγκτη γιατι το σημα δεν ειναι και απο τα ποιο σταθερα και να μετραω τους παλμους να τους επεξεργαζομαι . Ενα θεμα ειναι οτι ερχονται σχετικα σε πολυ μικρο χορνικο διαστημα συντομα σηματα . Να αναφερω οτι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης εχει (χρονο αντιδρασης, καπως ετσι το μεταφραζω εγω) *rise time 2,5ns !!!*

----------


## lepouras

εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι? στο PDF του σχεδίου που έχεις βάλει τη δεν καταλαβαίνω στην συνδεσμολογία του Q2?  με ποια λογική λειτουργεί?

----------

nio-4- (01-04-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι? στο PDF του σχεδίου που έχεις βάλει τη δεν καταλαβαίνω στην συνδεσμολογία του Q2?  με ποια λογική λειτουργεί?



σε εκεινη την φαση παιρνει τους αρνητικους παλμους και τους μετατρεπει σε θετικους. αυτο που λεει σε μια ψιλοαναλυση ειναι *buffer inverter circuit* 

Αλλα μην ζαλιζεσαι εκει εχω " κοψει" το κυκλωμα και το προβλημα ειναι γιατι δεν βγαζει αρνητικους -9v παλμους ο LM339 pin 14 ενω στην αλλη πλακετα ειναι μια χαρα η εξοδος (εννοειται εχω αλλαξει τον LM339) , εκανα ψιλοκαθαρισμα και σκεφτομαι να βγαλω τους LM339 και να μετρησω τασεις σε καθε ακιδα απο την βαση τους να δω διαφορες.

το προβλημα παρουσιαζεται μετα το *test point 1 .* απο εκει και μεχρι την εξοδο ακιδα 14 υπαρχουν μονο αντιστασεις.

----------


## nio-4-

> εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι? στο PDF του σχεδίου που έχεις βάλει τη δεν καταλαβαίνω στην συνδεσμολογία του Q2?  με ποια λογική λειτουργεί?




σε προλαβα συνονόματε! 

το προβλημα ηταν "*βραχυκυκλωμα*" χαλασε το τριμμερ του ανω ορίου και γεφύρωνε η ταση -9v με την γείωση !!! στην προβληματικη πλακετα. με το buzzer του πολυμετρου οταν ακουμπαω τα ακρα του τριμερ βγαζει ενα κοφτο θορυβο στιγμιαιο ελπιζω να μην εχω θεμα μαλλον ειναι επειδη δουλευει στα ορια το τριμμερ απο την μια (ελπιζω λεπτομερια)

αν θελεις ριξε μια ματια και αν μπορεις πες νου πως να συνδεσω το flip-flop ετσι ωστε να δινει παλμους ο buzzer. εχω breadboard και μπορω να κανω πειραμματα.

----------


## nio-4-

Η γενικα με οποιοδηποτε τροπο να μπορεσω να κανω τους παλμους αυτους θετικους τωρα ειναι -10v/5us

----------


## nio-4-

δειτε λιγο και σχολιαστε το παρακατω θεμα με βαση το να μετατρεψω τους αρνητικους παλμους που προανεφερα σε θετικους παλμους +5v . Εχει και την λυση με το ΜΑΧ232 που ανέφερε ο φιλος απο το φορουμ Χρηστος στην σελιδα 2.

http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/18173/negative-voltage-from-arduino


παραθετω εδω και ενα απλο σχεδιο με ενα τρανζιστορ για μετατροπη μπορειτε να μου πειτε γιατι λεει ο ποιητης οτι ειναι απλο ? θελω να πω, τι διαφορα εχει απο ενα κυκλωμα οπως του σχεδιου που εχω "buffer - inverter" με 3 τρανζιστορ η αλλα κυκλωματα με περισοττερα εξαρτηματα?

http://www.instructables.com/id/how-...a-positive-us/

----------


## nio-4-

θα κανω το σχεδιο με το κυκλωμα που χρησιμοποιει τον LM555 , ολοκληρωμενα τα οποια εχω,

http://www.edn.com/design/analog/436...egative-pulses

αν  εχετε καμια υποσημειωση πειτε μου. Σκεφτόμουν το πρωτο το οποίο εχει  γιατι εχει λιγοτερα και με ενα ολοκληρωμενο παιρνω πολλες εξοδους θελω  2.  αλλα εχει θεμα στο πλατος παλμου και μπορει να χασω κανεναν.

----------


## θοδωρης46

Μιλάμε για παλμούς φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή? Δεν το κατάλαβα στο μήνυμα. Δεν ξέρεις πως να χειριστείς καλά ένα παλμογράφο και θες να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα να διαβάζεις φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή? Παιδιά εντάξει να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο, επειδή μάθαμε πως γυρνάει μια ρόδα, το επόμενο βήμα δεν είναι να φτιάξουμε φορτηγάκι.
Δούλευα 3 χρόνια σε εργαστήριο με οπτικοηλεκτρονικά συστήματα και είχαμε και φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές και πιστέυω είναι αστείο κάποιος με βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών να φτιάξει βαθμίδες hardware-firmware και να διαβάζει ΣΩΣΤΑ τους παλμούς.

Παρόλα αυτά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τσιπάκι που το κουμπώνεις και όλα καλά, οι παλμοι του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή δεν ειναι περιοδικοί, δεν έχουν σταθερό πλάτος και όταν βγάζει μεγάλη έξοδο πέφτουν οι παλμοί ο ένας μέσα στον άλλο, κάτι που μπορείς να δεις καθαρά μόνο με ένα παλμογράφο άνω των 1.000$ Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, σε επίπεδα μερικών εκατοντάδων φωτονίων θα μετράς 100 παλμούς/sec αν αυξήσεις τον φωτισμό αρκετά θα μετράς 10 ??? κάθε ένας παλμός απο τους 10 που θα νομίζεις ότι μετράς θα είναι 500 ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο

----------

nio-4- (12-04-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μιλάμε για παλμούς φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή? Δεν το κατάλαβα στο μήνυμα. Δεν ξέρεις πως να χειριστείς καλά ένα παλμογράφο και θες να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα να διαβάζεις φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή? Παιδιά εντάξει να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο, επειδή μάθαμε πως γυρνάει μια ρόδα, το επόμενο βήμα δεν είναι να φτιάξουμε φορτηγάκι.
> Δούλευα 3 χρόνια σε εργαστήριο με οπτικοηλεκτρονικά συστήματα και είχαμε και φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές και πιστέυω είναι αστείο κάποιος με βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών να φτιάξει βαθμίδες hardware-firmware και να διαβάζει ΣΩΣΤΑ τους παλμούς.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τσιπάκι που το κουμπώνεις και όλα καλά, οι παλμοι του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή δεν ειναι περιοδικοί, δεν έχουν σταθερό πλάτος και όταν βγάζει μεγάλη έξοδο πέφτουν οι παλμοί ο ένας μέσα στον άλλο, κάτι που μπορείς να δεις καθαρά μόνο με ένα παλμογράφο άνω των 1.000$ Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, σε επίπεδα μερικών εκατοντάδων φωτονίων θα μετράς 100 παλμούς/sec αν αυξήσεις τον φωτισμό αρκετά θα μετράς 10 ??? κάθε ένας παλμός απο τους 10 που θα νομίζεις ότι μετράς θα είναι 500 ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο



ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου και εδω Θωδωρη, ετσι ειναι και λιγα λες διοτι τα ηλεκτρονια η κατ'αλλους ενεργεις φωτονιων που ερχονται ειναι 1 και πολλαπλασιάζεται με τις δυνοδους - dynodes- και παραγουν ενα ρευμα που με την σειρα του στην ανοδο μεσω ενος πυκνωτη ενα αποτελεσμα ανρητικου παμλου (εγω παιρνω θετικο) το οποίο υψος του ομως παρ'αυτα εχει σχεση με την ενεργεια της εισερχομενης απο ενα τουλαχιστον η το καθε ηλεκτρονιο- ενεργεια ηλεκτρονιου η κατ'αλλους φωτονιο.

----------


## θοδωρης46

Βλέπω ότι επιμένεις.. Θα προσπαθήσω να σε βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ απο PM



> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου και εδω Θωδωρη, ετσι ειναι και λιγα λες διοτι τα ηλεκτρονια η κατ'αλλους ενεργεις φωτονιων που ερχονται ειναι 1 και πολλαπλασιάζεται με τις δυνοδους - dynodes- και παραγουν ενα ρευμα που με την σειρα του στην ανοδο μεσω ενος πυκνωτη ενα αποτελεσμα ανρητικου παμλου (εγω παιρνω θετικο) το οποίο υψος του ομως παρ'αυτα εχει σχεση με την ενεργεια της εισερχομενης απο ενα τουλαχιστον η το καθε ηλεκτρονιο- ενεργεια ηλεκτρονιου η κατ'αλλους φωτονιο.

----------


## pstratos

Μήπως πας να φτιάξει QVT? (Για να βλέπεις ολική ενέργεια των παλμών των φωτονίων)? Μήπως να κοιτάξεις για καμιά μονάδα LeCroy

----------

nio-4- (12-04-16)

----------

